# Haunted Children's room



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, this year I'm doing a haunted children's room in my Haunted Walkthrough. I'd like to have some chilling and distrtioned children's songs, and sounds. So, anything you can pass me is more than accepted.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

discount voice overs has some good childrens voices. Talk to Hauntcast about it. He can costome do songs to.


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

Oooh!! I have something:

YouTube - Ghost Children

I can send you the file if you want


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

lonerogue2 shared his album Requiem of Sorrow at this thread, but it looks like the link is down: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/72344-home-haunt-ambient-music.html. The track called "Forgotten Nursery" was a nicely uneasy bit of atmosphere with a music box, a baby crying, and indistinguishable (almost panicked) whispering, all put though a ghostly filter.

Midnight Syndicate has a track called "Haunted Nursery" off of their Born of the Night and Out of the Darkness albums that starts out with glass breaking, a baby's distant crying, and then a music box slowly winding down.
YouTube - midnight syndicate haunted nursery

Nox Arcana has a brief bed-side prayer/rhyme on a track called Nursery Rhyme off of Darklore Manor that is perhaps more appropriate for an older child's room. The organ music at the very start of the video isn't part of the track:
YouTube - Nursery Rhyme

There's another album called 13 Transylvania Avenue: The Sounds of Horror that came with a lighting effect unit by Paper Magic Group. There's a track on there that has an unsettling little girl's voice singing "Ring Around the Posy" with laughter and cat yowls in the background. It's in the middle of a track called "Haunted Mansion," and could probably be isolated and put on a loop.

If you want any of these, I can try to get them to you ("try" being the key word as I've had varied success sending music). A couple of the tracks listed may be difficult for you to find: It looks like lonerogue2 hasn't been around for a few months so I'm not sure you could get in contact with him soon, and the "Haunted Mansion" track off of that 13 Transylvania Avenue/Paper Magic CD may only be available if you buy the lighting effect.


----------



## ImmoralZombie (Feb 8, 2010)

Here you go
YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Miss Lucy Had Some Leeches


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

You can also try this out, check out vol 10 playtime.

Gore Galore


----------



## DrMayhem (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spooky voiceovers and sound design*

Hi, I run Dr. Mayhem Productions out of Denver, CO. We specialize in spooky voice overs and sound design for haunts around the world. Great quality and turnaround time and very affordable. For samples and info, go to drmayhem.jimdo.com or email me at [email protected]

Thanks, 
Mike M., 
Owner, Dr. Mayhem Productions


----------

